# Während emerge kein CPU Drosselung

## Finswimmer

Hi,

im Moment nutze ich powersaved, um damit die CPU zu takten.

Komischerweise hängt sie bei emerge Prozessen immernoch auf 1,25Ghz (von 2,5Ghz).

Ich habe auch nur sehr selten erlebt, dass 1 von 4 CPUs hochgetaktet wurde.

Nun ist die Frage:

Ist da irgendwas schief?

Soll ich während emerge läuft, die Drosselung abschalten?

Einen anderen Governor verwenden?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Gibheer

Welchen Gouvener benutzt du denn?

Mit dem OnDemand konnte ich das verhalten nicht feststellen. Der hat meinen Prozessor genau dann hochgetaktet, wenn die Leistung wirklich gebraucht wurde, was man whaerend des kompilierens auch gut gesehen hat.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich hatte immer cpudyn verwendet, aber cpufreqd war besser, da er auch zwischenschritte berücksichtigte.

Jetzt verwende ich nur noch den ondemand governor im Kernel, dann braucht man keine userspace Software mehr.

----------

## musv

Dito: 

Der acpid läuft hier als Daemon. Weiß aber nicht genau, was das Ding jetzt regelt. Ansonsten hab ich im Kernel powernow-k8 (weil Athlon X2) und ondemand gouvenor. Die Kiste läuft normal bei 1000 Mhz. Beim Compilieren geht's hoch bis auf 3100 Mhz, Zwischenschritte nach Bedarf inklusive. Eingestellt dazu hab ich nichts.

----------

## ian!

Vielleicht in der make.conf einen Eintrag, der den Portage NICE hochsetzt? Das würde das Verhalten erklären.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Vielleicht in der make.conf einen Eintrag, der den Portage NICE hochsetzt? Das würde das Verhalten erklären.

 

Jupp. Das war noch aus der Zeit von meinem alten Rechner.

Danke!

Ich wäre da die draufgekommen.

Mal schauen, ob es was bringt.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

So.

Nun kompiliert er bis zum Anschlag  :Smile: 

Danke

Tobi

----------

